# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Is the blood python right for me?

## hoax

Hey guys and gals I have been interested in the blood python for about 6 months, first I was interested in a super ball and realized my immaturity with snakes and decided against the idea, now I just really like the appearance.

I like the pattern and girth of the bloods, but I am uncertain if I should get one. I want to make sure I can provide proper housing and I need to make to make sure I have my husbandry correct.

I have a 2x3 from RBI with a radiant heat panel, will this work until I can get/build a better housing?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks
Mike

----------


## 2kdime

Mike, that size cage could work for smaller adults.

But for most animals, you'll want something around 4x2x11 inches or so.

I know Animal Plastics just came out with a new cage, the T-8 which would be perfect! I myself use the VE175 racks.

They really just need enough space to stretch out, as the lung in these snakes is just huge, and giving them room to stretch out would definitely help in the prevention of Respiratory Infections.

They're a GREAT snake to have Mike, whether you choose a Blood Python, a Borneo Python, or a Sumatran Short Tail Python.

Let us know if you have any other questions

----------


## hoax

I really like the red blood pythons, I found this stunning female ID: 09-Pbrong-CL2-F02  She is the 4th from the bottom.

I would like for it to be a display animal so I would have her in a cage. When I am looking into caging what should I take into consideration. Do they like to explore or do they like to hide? I know they are not arboreal but do they like to climb, maybe some big rocks? I would really like to know just what to expect so I can have a happy healthy blood.

Thanks for the help.

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

> I really like the red blood pythons, I found this stunning female ID: 09-Pbrong-CL2-F02  She is the 4th from the bottom.
> 
> I would like for it to be a display animal so I would have her in a cage. When I am looking into caging what should I take into consideration. Do they like to explore or do they like to hide? I know they are not arboreal but do they like to climb, maybe some big rocks? I would really like to know just what to expect so I can have a happy healthy blood.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Mike


I love blood pythons!!! The female you are looking at is a beauty and from an awsome person too  :Good Job:

----------


## 2kdime

Only thing I might add is that Blood Pythons MIGHT not make the best display animal.

They HIDE, and they DONT MOVE. I've had animals sit in the same spot for days.

They're NOT arboreal, strictly terrestrial. 

They also aren't as forgiving of mistakes husbandry wise like some other species. 

Just make sure to do your research on their husbandry such as temperatures and feeding.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

For a female a 2x3 cage will be too small I am afraid.

As for should you go with a Blood a few years back I was wondering about the same thing and was going back and for with the idea until I got to held one of my friends Kara's adult females, that's what really seal the deal for me.

Do your research and if you get a chance handle a larger individual.

And shoot an email to Kara she will answer any of your questions you might have regarding Bloods.

----------


## 2kdime

Even for some males a 2x3 wouldnt be enough.

YES, a 2x3 would get you a little time, but you'll end up needing something bigger.

Adult Male

----------


## Tim Mead

Mike, Take all said into consideration, but to answer your question, Yes you can, its obvious by your question that you exibit what ya'll need..
Take a look at the smile on Trevors face and the beauty of his keep.. :Good Job:

----------


## hoax

Maybe I should build the cage first then look for the animal. I do not want an animal in a cage that is too small, that's not cool. Thanks for the advice, I think I will wait.

Any suggestions on a good display reptile, I've also thought about getting a lizard. I like snakes but I like all kinds of reptiles. I kept an iguana once when I was younger but I was misinformed and a bit to immature, I didn't like that experience.

Mike

----------


## CoolioTiffany

You don't necessarily need to build the enclosure now because of how small that Blood is.  My Bloods are probably near a foot long or most likely a little over a foot long and I keep them both in a 15qt tub.  One of them is 201g, the other is 185g, and they fit perfectly in the 15qt tubs.  Right now the larger one is just hanging out on my lap and is as nice as a Ball python.  Never attempted to feel the need to strike or act in any aggressive way.

But, if you want a display snake, then a Blood wouldn't be the very best.  They like to burrow (which I have definitely noticed).  Mine always are under their water dishes in a tunnel or cradel-shaped area in the cypress.  Their setups are pretty good, but they are more active during the night.  If you want a display snake, I consider purchasing a ETB or GTP.  Definitely awesome displays, as well as CTBs and ATBs.

----------


## bloodpython_MA

If the one your lookin into purchasing is still a juvie, you have a good 2 years before you'll need an adult size cage. I keep my hatchling-1y/o's in a 12 quart. Then bump up to a 28 quart until they are starting to fill it up. Then a 41 works wonders until you move up. I used 74 quarts before I finally switched to 4x2's. 

So you don't need the adult cage right now, but keep it in mind. Bloods are fairly easy to spook. So a "smaller" cage works best for juvies/yearlifs. If they are in a smaller enclosure, they are more likely to tame out and eat with much more ease(from my experience). Not to cramp them, but a smaller enclosure makes them feel secure and starts your experience off on the right foot. For adults, 4x2' works but big females could use a little extra floor space(what it's ALL about for bloods). They don't move around a WHOLE lot, but they make AWESome captives/pets.  :Smile:  :Good Job: 
any more q's don't hesitate to ask or message.  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

^ Agreed. Young bloods will become stressed out in a too-big enclosure. Start out with a 10qt tub for a hatchling and work your way up to a 4x2.

Bloods are great! They're gorgeous, impressive, and have very colorful personalities.  :Wink:  However, care-wise, they are much more sensitive than ball pythons. You can get away with keeping a ball in a glass cage and having fluctuating temps, but not a blood. They are not hardy snakes, and will develop health issues if husbandry is off. Also be aware that they can be quite large and aggressive, although most will calm down quickly with frequent handling. That said, they are by far my favorite snakes, and you should definitely get one if you're prepared to care for it.

As display animals, they really aren't great. They're lazy bums, but they aren't as skittish as BPs. They'll hide a lot of the time, but mine seems perfectly comfortable sleeping near the front of the cage out in the open, too. Anyways, if you want a good display snake, arboreals (GTPs, ETBs, ATBs, etc) are the way to go. Lizards and frogs are also good displays.

----------


## bloodpython_MA

Crazy, is that your Borneo in the pic? 
If so, it's a sweeet ultra/hetultra! (more pics?)  :Smile:

----------


## Tim Mead

Crazy, I must politely disagree with a couple terms or words used above..
Not Hardy ?? We produced 118 babies this past year and not a single loss of life..Our collection is kept at ambient temp alone and Zero,zelch, nota health issue one..Every animal is thriving and blooming..

Animals are not aggressive,defensive yes if unacclimated and scared,aggression is a human trait not shared by the animal kingdom.. :Wink: 

What makes a display animal ?? Once "acclimated" and of some age there is no reason why any of the 3 species couldn't be on display..The aboreals mentioned are No less nervous then these guys IMO..

PS..As Rob stated nice Borneo,,Our Favorites..

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> Crazy, is that your Borneo in the pic? 
> If so, it's a sweeet ultra/hetultra! (more pics?)


Yeah, thanks! Actually, to my knowledge, he's just a nice normal from Keith McPeek. Keith has some amazing animals!










> Crazy, I must politely disagree with a couple terms or words used above..
> Not Hardy ?? We produced 118 babies this past year and not a single loss of life..Our collection is kept at ambient temp alone and Zero,zelch, nota health issue one..Every animal is thriving and blooming..
> 
> Animals are not aggressive,defensive yes if unacclimated and scared,aggression is a human trait not shared by the animal kingdom..
> 
> What makes a display animal ?? Once "acclimated" and of some age there is no reason why any of the 3 species couldn't be on display..The aboreals mentioned are No less nervous then these guys IMO..
> 
> PS..As Rob stated nice Borneo,,Our Favorites..


Okay, I guess I could have phrased that better. They are hardy, my breit has always been in good health. I guess I mean that the husbandry requirements are much different from most "beginner's" snakes, and more difficult to maintain (or maybe that's just me, I live in a really arid area). All I mean is that they're a step up from many snakes. I should have phrased that differently.

----------


## waltah!

This is a sweetheart of a girl owned by my friend Pistol Bob. She's a really impressive animal and I kinda wanted to sneek her out of his house :Smile:

----------


## Tim Mead

We find them very easy to maintain but do keep humidity in mind..Their all housed simply on newspaper with a waterbowl..The stickiest  :ROFL:  thing is when it comes to shedding, because of the sheer girth and prominant backbone they can leave fragments of..Thats easily remedied by pouring water in the enclosure and giving them swamp conditions for a couple 3 days prior to shedding..
Being such a fan or follower of the briets I'll strongly 2nd Robs genetic statement of your animal and again say "Very Nice"..And enjoy Partner.. :Good Job: 

Walt, Sweet hug your blood picture.. :Good Job:

----------

_waltah!_ (03-01-2010)

----------

